# New Product - Thetford



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Thetford is introducing a new sanitizing solution that kills 99 percent of the bacteria found in RV fresh water plumbing without using seal-damaging bleach or chlorine.

click


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We'll have to check it out at the RV stores. I wonder how much it costs? I haven't had any trouble with the chlorine method, though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info 
I'll have to check and see if they have it the next time I go to my dealer

Don


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Scooter said:


> Thetford is introducing a new sanitizing solution that kills 99 percent of the bacteria found in RV fresh water plumbing without using seal-damaging bleach or chlorine.
> 
> click
> [snapback]120405[/snapback]​


Thanks for the information. I would like to try this product. I will check a local supplier tomorrow and see if they have it.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scooter said:


> Thetford is introducing a new sanitizing solution that kills 99 percent of the bacteria found in RV fresh water plumbing without using seal-damaging bleach or chlorine.
> 
> click
> [snapback]120405[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info.

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The chlorine doesn't hurt anything as long as you use the proper mixture. Think about a vinyl lined pool. There chlorine level is much higher all the time than your sanitizing routine. When I flush the lines out after santizing mine the chlorine smell tells me my family is safe.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have to agree with nascarcamper. As long as you don't poor in way too much, and you make sure everything is well flushed, that chlorine smell is your 'seal of approval'.

Besides, after using their wash and wax products this spring, I am not all that high on Thetford at the moment!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

When it comes to my families safety 99% is not good enough! THe 1% could very easily cause serious illness. City water is not the problem, but if your system gets a virus from a poorly maintained campground system this may not deactivate it. JR


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have to plead "ignorance". Is this for the water storage or all of the water pipes in the trailer? I don't use the water storage (except to keep about a gallon in there just to watch for system integrity). Is this something I need to worry about?

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Rev,

You do need to keep all the plumbing of the fresh water system sanitized. Whether you use this new Thetford product, or bleach, or whatever... It all needs to be kept clean.

The easiest way to do that is to treat the fresh water tank, and then flush the solution through all the water pipes. Even if you never use the tank otherwise, you should do this at least once a year, plus anytime the trailer has been sitting for a couple of months or more (depends on your environment).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Rev,
> 
> You do need to keep all the plumbing of the fresh water system sanitized. Whether you use this new Thetford product, or bleach, or whatever... It all needs to be kept clean.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info Doug, I had the same question as Reverie.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> The chlorine doesn't hurt anything as long as you use the proper mixture. Think about a vinyl lined pool. There chlorine level is much higher all the time than your sanitizing routine. When I flush the lines out after santizing mine the chlorine smell tells me my family is safe.
> [snapback]120699[/snapback]​


What is the proper mixture? Thanks, Dina


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> > The chlorine doesn't hurt anything as long as you use the proper mixture. Think about a vinyl lined pool. There chlorine level is much higher all the time than your sanitizing routine. When I flush the lines out after santizing mine the chlorine smell tells me my family is safe.
> ...


If you are using household bleach, you should use a 1:10 ratio, in other words, for a 40 gallon holding tank, 4 gallons of bleach per 40 gallons of water. That will kill anything. That's the ratio we used to clean up spills, etc., at the hospital, when I was working as an RN. I'd let it set in the tank for 24 hrs. - running some into the pipes. I think this is probably the same ratio that deep-well companies use to sanitize the tanks, as well.
Darlene action


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I thought it was 3/4-1.5 cups per tankful of water (depending on reg or ultra bleach). Any other suggestions? Even after several flushes, I can still smell it in the water. Seems like 4 gallons might be a lot

I though I read this in a manual? Maybe I'm mistaken


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

bweiler said:


> I thought it was 3/4-1.5 cups per tankful of water (depending on reg or ultra bleach). Any other suggestions? Even after several flushes, I can still smell it in the water. Seems like 4 gallons might be a lot
> 
> I though I read this in a manual? Maybe I'm mistaken
> 
> ...


I agree. A cup of bleach for a 40 gallon tank. I dilute a half cup in a gallon of water and then pour it in. Dilute another half cup and pour that in. Then I fill the tank and take it for a ride. Let it sit for four hours, empty it, flush it REAL good, fill it after flushing it a couple of times and take it for another ride. Then flush it a few times again.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Didn't read my manual about this......just know that this formula is to kill anything, and we used it at the hospital, and I'm sure, from the amount of bleach odor when sterilizing a well (had it done twice, and a friend of mine had it done once) that it sure isn't a cup or so of bleach to produce all that smell from waterlines. Plus, keep in mind you use a cup of bleach to wash your whites in!
Best of luck to kill your germies!!
Darlene action


----------

